# Non-english subforum?



## Necron (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, I don't know if this has been suggested before, but what about to create a subforum where we can talk in other languages. A topic for every language, so there we can learn more words or talk something else, but in our languages (mine=spanish). Also, that way the english-speaking users can also learn more languages!
So, what do you think about that?


----------



## fst312 (Sep 18, 2011)

that sounds like a good idea but wouldn't that kind of subforum be hard for a mod to maintain/control.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 18, 2011)

fst312 said:
			
		

> that sounds like a good idea but wouldn't that kind of subforum be hard for a mod to maintain/control.


That's what I was thinking. There would have to a mod that speaks that language in order to moderate it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2011)

Just as soon as we have a Spanish subforum we have to find moderators fluent in Spanish. 
Then the French speaking members will want their own. Same situation with the French-fluent mod.
Then the people who speak Dutch, Cantonese, Portuguese (because it's a different Spanish), Russian, Mandarin, and all of a sudden we need 72 new subforums and an army of people to watch over them.

I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Sep 18, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Just as soon as we have a Spanish subforum we have to find moderators fluent in Spanish.
> Then the French speaking members will want their own. Same situation with the French-fluent mod.
> Then the people who speak Dutch, Cantonese, Portuguese (because it's a different Spanish), Russian, Mandarin, and all of a sudden we need 72 new subforums and an army of people to watch over them.
> 
> I don't think it's going to happen.


That.
Not a bad idea, but requires WAY too much work. Plus most people here use English as their native language anyway. Unless you can find some mad guy who knows every language on the planet. Or use Google translator. Both terrible options and not going to haapn.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 18, 2011)

I think you can speak other languages in EoF, right?


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 18, 2011)

There are great spanish and other language speaking hacking forums such as technoconsolas. Now that GBAtemp is monetized and could be considered part of a media company it's not too far-fetched to suggest branching out into other language speaking boards, but IGN or Gamespot would have enough of a problem getting the staff for that.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 18, 2011)

There's a Japanese thread in the EoF, but only a few people actually speak/write Japanese well enough to make serious posts in it.

But it's ok, because it's the EoF


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> There's a Japanese thread in the EoF, but only a few people actually speak/write Japanese well enough to make serious posts in it.
> 
> But it's ok, because it's the EoF




And Densetsu is fluent in Japanese, so that's his baby.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 18, 2011)

inb4 "furry talk thread"

inb4 me ignoring it's existence like a redheaded step-child


----------



## Necron (Sep 19, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Just as soon as we have a Spanish subforum we have to find moderators fluent in Spanish.
> Then the French speaking members will want their own. Same situation with the French-fluent mod.
> Then the people who speak Dutch, Cantonese, Portuguese (because it's a different Spanish), Russian, Mandarin, and all of a sudden we need 72 new subforums and an army of people to watch over them.
> 
> I don't think it's going to happen.


Well, I didn't said that it should be spanish-only. Probably you can give mod powers to the OP to moderate just that thread?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't know if it is possible.
And I probably I miswrote something, I was suggesting a subforum with only a thread for every language, not a full subforum for each language. But it seems that people dislike the idea.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Good idea, but too much work to be put into action. We are good the way we are now.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 19, 2011)

And the community is imo a bit tight-knit, small group to make subforums for other languages...


----------



## dice (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll be blunt, it's not going to happen. Reasons can be given as to why but those already mentioned should be sufficient.


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 25, 2011)

no problem for me, I'm brazilian, portuguese language to those who don't know. I think it'd be interesting if we learn with each other all languages there is on GBAtemp. The problem would be the admnistration of this subforum =P
Thanks for the idea xD


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 25, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> inb4 "furry talk thread"
> 
> inb4 me ignoring it's existence like a redheaded step-child


Is that why you shaved your head? -_-



Spoiler











...I think this idea is much better in theory than in execution though.


----------

